# RIP CH Faera's Starlight OS



## Ljilly28

CH Faera's Starlight, OS


----------



## CarolinaCasey

A beautiful dog, RIP Star.


----------



## Sultan's mother

How ever many goldens one has in one's life, it always hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

RIP, gorgeous boy


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet boy*

Sweet boy, Run Free at the Rainbow Bridge.

I am so very sorry, LillyJ!!


----------



## Debles

very very sad.


----------



## esSJay

Aw, it's Molson's grandpa too! RIP you beautiful boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

also Tito's grandpa, RIP Starlight.
AND
comforting thoughts go out to his owner/breeder, Rhonda Hovan, who has probably done more for research on cancer in the golden retriever breed than anyone else.
At some point, I'm sure she will be taking donations to the Starlight Foundation, which was set up many years ago to help fund cancer research.


----------



## Pointgold

Poor Rhonda - to lose Star so soon after Petey. 
God Speed, Star.


----------



## GoldenSail

RIP Star. Another dog lost too soon


----------



## hotel4dogs

Star would have been 11 in November.


----------



## Muddypaws

Blessed be Star. He was a gorgeous dog.


----------

